# What is the single most horrifying piece of writing you've read on this site, and why?



## Pretentious_Latin_Words (Sep 25, 2021)

I don't mean in terms of grammar/narrative/plot quality or extreme fetishes (although the latter plays into it relatively well); I mean "what is the most horrifying premise that you've found behind a piece of writing on this site?"


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

...Only one?

Viletopia immediately comes to mind but that was supposedly a deliberate attempt at jumping the "wtf am I reading" shark

Most of the other cases are not things that are on FA anymore I think (if they ever were)


----------



## Pretentious_Latin_Words (Sep 25, 2021)

@O.D.D.  Do I even want to know, or is it one of things that I unironically shouldn't know about for the sake of my psychological well-being?


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Pretentious_Latin_Words said:


> @O.D.D.  Do I even want to know, or is it one of things that I unironically shouldn't know about for the sake of my psychological well-being?


The latter.

It's crazy to realize but even FA does have SOME standards.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Sep 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Viletopia immediately comes to mind but that was supposedly a deliberate attempt at jumping the "wtf am I reading" shark


I can't seem to find anything on it and searches for it bring up The Kiwi Farms, so I'm assuming it's one of those "Edgy for the Sake of being Edgy" kinds of things. Not the good kind of edgy, where you can laugh at it and at least be mildly entertained like Hatred the Video Game, but the bad, overly grotesque "What the fuck is this?" kind.  Like for example, anything written by Garth Ennis or Mark Millar,  Most of Shadman's work, DMC: Devil May Cry ( the one where Donte bangs two demonic strippers and then proceeds to flash a woman in broad daylight completely naked within the first 10 minutes of the game and apparently has a scene where Vergil performs an abortion with a sniper rifle) You get the idea.


----------



## JuniperW (Sep 25, 2021)

I stumbled upon a story called ‘Day of the Living Diaper’ while browsing FA last year, which I think takes the cake.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I can't seem to find anything on it and searches for it bring up The Kiwi Farms, so I'm assuming it's one of those "Edgy for the Sake of being Edgy" kinds of things. Not the good kind of edgy, where you can laugh at it and at least be mildly entertained like Hatred the Video Game, but the bad, overly grotesque "What the fuck is this?" kind.  Like for example, anything written by Garth Ennis or Mark Millar,  Most of Shadman's work, DMC: Devil May Cry ( the one where Donte bangs two demonic strippers and then proceeds to flash a woman in broad daylight completely naked within the first 10 minutes of the game and apparently has a scene where Vergil performs an abortion with a sniper rifle) You get the idea.


It was something I remember being on FA before 2010, though I could believe it got removed from the site since then.  Good riddance, really.

E: also not sure why you would get THAT site on a search, I did one and from the results got an FA page for the guy who wrote it, though from the shouts he either removed that story or discontinued it.  It was extreme levels of "toilet fetish" writing with rather vividly described details at points.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Sep 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> It was something I remember being on FA before 2010, though I could believe it got removed from the site since then.  Good riddance, really.
> 
> E: also not sure why you would get THAT site on a search, I did one and from the results got an FA page for the guy who wrote it, though from the shouts he either removed that story or discontinued it.  It was extreme levels of "toilet fetish" writing with rather vividly described details at points.


Jesus. I can't even process why furries are into shit and diapers. I can't see it anywhere else, just furries. I'm assuming he took it down most likely because he had to, not cause he wanted to. Especially if he was that "passionate" about his work.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 25, 2021)

I tend to avoid any fiction tagged with things I don't like.

Though, I've had some interesting roleplay experiences over the years.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Jesus. I can't even process why furries are into shit and diapers. I can't see it anywhere else, just furries. I'm assuming he took it down most likely because he had to, not cause he wanted to. Especially if he was that "passionate" about his work.


I'm not overly concerned about people getting their jollies from weird stuff that doesn't hurt other people but holy fuck was Viletopia squick inducing, though again I have seen worse *cough*tayferret*cough*graphic rape/snuff work*cough*
I do wonder if some of them actually rather enjoy the "making other people intensely uncomfortable" part more than the subject matter itself, and that's... concerning.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Sep 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I'm not overly concerned about people getting their jollies from weird stuff that doesn't hurt other people but holy fuck was Viletopia squick inducing, though again I have seen worse *cough*tayferret*cough*graphic rape/snuff work*cough*






this guy?


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> View attachment 119776
> this guy?


Yeah that would be him and I'm now feeling a strong urge to revisit that bottle of bourbon.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 25, 2021)

If you don't like it pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2021)

My own stuff. Sometimes I don't know what the heck I was on when I wrote these things. I just know I was laughing the whole time, that's for sure...

But in all seriousness, reading stuff doesn't really horrify me because my brain goes 'they're words on a page, how are words on a page scary'? Unless of course they were writing themselves all on their own. THEN I would be spooked!


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> If you don't like it pretend it doesn't exist.


I've been trying to do that for years and it's... REALLY difficult.  Forgetting to the point of basically un-knowing something without taking a TBI or something first feels practically impossible.  There's still crap my brain dredges up at the edge of sleep from when I was 6 years old.  32 fucking years to try to forget that shit and no dice.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Sep 26, 2021)

Something about anthro plane inflation, I cant for the life of me begin to fathom why that exists


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 26, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Something about anthro plane inflation, I cant for the life of me begin to fathom why that exists


It's pretty odd, to be sure.  Horrifying might be a subjective measure.


----------



## Troj (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm going to out myself as a snob and admit that most furry writing is not up to my standards, so I lightly skim or browse it at most, focus on what I'm into, and avoid anything that looks like it'll squick me out to no good end.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Sep 26, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> It's pretty odd, to be sure.  Horrifying might be a subjective measure.


Suppose I wouldn’t classify it as horrifying, just really fucking weird


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 26, 2021)

Ugh, the most horrifying thing I’ve read was on deviantART, not FA.  It is on FA, too, but there’s a bunch of man seed splattered around within it, which makes it absurd.

It was the first season of a superhero series called “Streak: The Hero of Beacon City.”  What I thought would be a real awesome series about a badass superhero turned out to be a nightmare of visceral bodily harm, hypnotic delusion, overpowered villains, vivid peril, and hardly any winning on the hero’s behalf.  It was also all written in first person pov, meaning you are in the boots of Streak.

How can somebody be turned on by all that?

I had significant PTSD after reading it.  Merely thinking about Streak, the character, was enough to cause me great distress.  And I thought I’d consumed some pretty disturbing fiction in days past, but Streak was something else.

There is a second season, which is vastly more lighthearted.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 26, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Suppose I wouldn’t classify it as horrifying, just really fucking weird


Oh, no doubt, but I try to keep in mind that even vanilla furry stuff looks weird to many.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 4, 2021)

"I'm offering 1c per 5 words"


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Oct 7, 2021)

Never browse fluffybooru... trust me


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Nov 9, 2021)

Anything written in script format, when its clearly prose.   Seriously, thats just not how to do things and there is too much of it.


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Nov 10, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Something about anthro plane inflation, I cant for the life of me begin to fathom why that exists


There's a lot of stuff on FA that defies comprehension.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 10, 2021)

Vakash_Darkbane said:


> There's a lot of stuff on FA that defies comprehension.


I don't get the appeal of inflation full stop, to be honest. I mean, I'm not kink-shaming here, to each their own, I just don't get it - especially in the more extreme examples where all you're left with is one massive belly and you can't even see the limbs.

The only woman who I want turning into a ball is Samus Aran.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm pretty sure dropping a specific name here would get me in trouble but there's one person who's constantly getting comic/story commissions of what can only be described as "genuine, unveiled misogyny turned up to 11 and made into a fetish" and that easily lands in the "horrifying" circle of the fandom Venn diagram.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 10, 2021)

The single most horrifying thing? Wow, that's asking a lot, ya know. Well, any of the top one hundred diaper fetish stories. Right behind that, the top one hundred vore stories.


----------

